# Górecki, Henryk (1933-2010)



## science

Henryk Mikołaj Górecki (1933-2010) was a Polish composer whose best known work is Symphony #3, "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" because an ECM recording of that work featuring Dawn Upshaw with the London Sinfonietta conducted by David Zinman became a big hit:

View attachment 43285


That work resembles the "sacred minimalism" explored by many late Soviet and post-Soviet composers, but earlier in his career Górecki's works were influenced by composers such as Webern, Nono, Stockhausen, and Penderecki.


----------



## science

These two threads can be merged into this one, and this post deleted, but the above is a better first post:

http://www.talkclassical.com/24623-henryk-miko-aj-g.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/11072-g-recki-died-today.html


----------



## deprofundis

Hello I'm lisening to Gorecki right now is strings quartets no 1-2 quite abrasive and unsetling but a very good lisen


----------



## Composer Kid

Symphony 3 is a favorite of mine, but I feel like his output isn't often at that high of a level?? I would love to be corrected though! Any Gorecki lovers?


----------



## Pugg

Composer Kid said:


> Symphony 3 is a favorite of mine, but I feel like his output isn't often at that high of a level?? I would love to be corrected though! Any Gorecki lovers?


You can follow the post that all thread so in this case 4 since O.P started in 2014, not so many I would say.


----------



## gustavdimitri

*Henryk Micolay Gorecky*

I saw nothing for Gorecky, so I just start this guestbook for him! 

_I was born in Silesia....It is old Polish land. But there were always three cultures present: Polish, Czech, and German. The folk art, all the art, had no boundaries. Polish culture is a wonderful mixture. When you look at the history of Poland, it is precisely the multiculturalism, the presence of the so-called minorities that made Poland what it was. The cultural wealth, the diversity mixed and created a new entity.
- Henryk Górecki_

Well known for his overwhelmingly third symphony, he has written so much more beautiful and interesting music!

Please feel free to mention your favourite music by Gorecky here!

gustavdimitri


----------



## Art Rock

Apart from his 3d symphony (which is one of my favourite symphonies), I love his sensational harpsichord concerto. Many other very worthwhile works as well (such as his string quartets, Miserere, Kleines Requiem für eine Polka). Great composer.

PS: the name is Górecki.


----------



## gustavdimitri

Hi Art,

I agree, the harpsinchord adaption of the piano concerto is stunning, almost scary

And yes true, his name is Gorecki ... op mijn ipad krijg ik het accentje niet goed... sorry

gustavdimitri


----------

